# Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pics



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

I have been feeding her almost 2 cups of feed a day, but she still looks kinda thin to me. I have wormed her (Valbazan and Molly's Herbals) and done a cocci preventative on her. Her eyes are nice and pink.

Should I be feeding her more? I have been thinking about adding BOSS to her feed at the ratio of 50#'s of 16% goat sweet feed and 10#'s of BOSS, does that sound right?

Also, what is a good weight for a Nubian her age? I think she's about 35#'s. I know genetics play a big role in how fast they grow, but she seems kinda small to me. 

What do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

She is looking good to me. Wouldn't hurt to add the BOSS. What kind of hay do you feed?


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

Right now just coastal, but I am getting to get some peanut hay this weekend.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

correction ***going to get***


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

Amanda, she looks great to me . Nice glossy coat, no sharp angles. She looks beautiful.
Pan is still a slender looking guy compared to beefcake buck Sprite (probably has to do with the fact that Pan's a wether). And I always worry that he doesn't eat enough grain. He's always crazy about getting fed, but then he only eats for a couple minutes.
Pan also has a glossy coat and no sharp edges LOL. 
BTW Major Warning!!! The Lucas 16% Goat Feed that I got the last two weeks has had moldy bits in the bags! I suspect this might be why Mindy is on death's doorstep right now. If you are feeding that examine every kernel of it! Where I found mold was in small and miniscule clumps. Otherwise it looks fine. I'm headed back to my feedstore for replacement bags in a few minutes. (They are replacing it for free, but I'm going to cut open the next bag they give me while I'm still at the store!)


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

I saw the thread about Mindy, I really hope she is back to her normal self soon. I am glad to hear Pan and Sprite are doing well. When are you going to post some pics of Pan? I would love to see what he looks like now


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

Thanks Amanda, I hope so too. I just gave her some grapevine and she is picking at it.
I'm having trouble posting pics. Pan killed my computer a couple months ago (an incedent involving a rowdy young Pan and a glass of soda). And the new one I'm using is still a mystery to me, plus I had to go for the absolute cheapest computer possible LOL.
Once I can get a mental grip on things I'll e-mail you some recent Pan and Sprite pics .
BTW Summer is doing good too, but she got wormy again, I think. She acts and eats great and is a very happy little goat .


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

I think she looks very healthy. I dont think you can say what she should weigh it all depends on the animal. I have Nubians as well and even kids from the same sire will vary by ten or more pounds by the time they are 4 months old.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

Thanks Jaycee, that is good to hear. What had me concerned is my buck is only 3 months older than her, yet he is SO much bigger than her. I hope she grows to be a really big girl, both her parents were huge, in fact, bigger than my bucks parents.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

Is that your buck beside her in the pics? Cause he's awfully pretty too . Love those glossy coats!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

Yes it is, thank you! He is a very pretty boy and he knows it!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Questions about feeding a 4 month old Nubian Doeling. Pi*

You're quite welcome . My little Sprite thinks he's a tough little beefcake ('cept he knows he's cute too and he thinks that lets him get away with being a gross little buck LOL) But Pan knows he's a "prettyboy" LOL. He bats those babyblues and he knows mommy can't say no LOL.
You know, if I sit down on the ground Pan immediately comes right over and lays down in my lap :lovey: . You sold me the best little goatie in the world .


----------

